# Added a Trav A Dial to my Craftsman 101.27430 12" x 24" lathe



## ksierens (Dec 21, 2016)

Just finished adding a Trav (A) Dial to my Craftsman 12"x 24" lathe, and thought I would share some pictures in case anyone else was thinking about doing this.  I was very lucky to get this one at a great price, wish I could afford to put them on all my machines.  Love keeping my toys old school, without DRO's, since I do not make a living with them.


----------



## jeep534 (Dec 29, 2016)

ksierens That is an awsum job very clean.

Happy Hunting
archie


----------

